# 2005 Gore Race Results



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Traditional Gore Race:
2005 DR Scoring Sheets

Whitewater Cup Results
2005 WWC Sprint Final
2005 WWC Slalom Rounds (results for Slalom Rounds 1 and 2)
2005 Slalom Final
2005 Downriver
2005 Final (Overall points for the WWC)


Huge props to Mark Joffe and RapidPulse, Mark Robbins and CWWA, New Belgium, Mongo, Charlie Ebel and Tim Kennedy and Bill Blevins all the other 'safety' boaters, Solli, 40cal.glockboater, the band, the racers, and everyone who contributed time, money, alcohol, treats, and bruises, to make this a great time for all of us. Can't wait for next year :twisted:


----------



## tbliss (Mar 19, 2005)

On behalf of the Colorado White Water Association, I would like to thank Team AVA Off the Couch for donating their $375 winnings to the CWWA access and conservation fund. Your $'s will go straight to keeping Colorado's rivers clean and accessible.

Thanks and Congratulations!
Tim Bliss


----------

